# Node live at the royal college of music



## ed buller (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi peeps

live album out soon




best
e


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 5, 2018)

Bit different to my days there! Haha!


----------



## Nico (May 21, 2018)

just got it from Bandcamp...and it sounds GREAT.
Got Dave as a teacher a few years ago, very nice and knowledgeable guy!


----------

